# Removing applicants from 189 visa.



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all,
I recently applied for my 189 visa.
During the visa application process, I included my parent's names as "non-migrating dependent" in my application. Have I done the right thing and included my parent's in that list? Or, have I f*&ked up the application process? 

Currently, when I log into the visa application page, it is requesting for my parent's medical and police clearance. 

Can someone here please advice me on how to remove applicants (in this case, my parents) from my visa application? When I read the FAQ's from the immigration site, I saw this:

_Withdrawing family members from your application

If you would like to withdraw a dependent family member from your application, you must send a request letter signed by you to the office processing your application. The letter must also be signed by the applicant being removed if that person is 18 years of age or over. The letter can be scanned and emailed to the GSM Processing Centre.
Email: [email protected]

Note: Any dependent family member removed from an application will still need to satisfy any applicable health and character requirements._

Is there any other way to remove the applicants? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks all.

Kind Regards,
Vignesh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

If your parents are in non migrating dependent they do not need to be removed because you are not applying for a visa for them. 

If they are your dependants but not migrating leave them where they are.

If they are not your dependants fill up the form for incorrect answers and upload it.


----------



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi shel,

Thank you very much for your reply. 

Do I just fill up form "1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)" and submit to DIAC? Is there no need to write a letter? 

Kind Regards,
Vignesh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

No just fill the form because its not an applicant being removed. 

Any reason why you want to remove them?


----------



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Well... Not sure why I included them as my dependent in the first place!  

They are very well settled in India and currently do not depend on anyone at the moment.


----------



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Well... Not sure why I included them as my dependent in the first place!  

They are very well settled in India and currently do not depend on anyone at the moment.


----------



## gayatripandey (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi , I would need also same help , I have filled 190 e VISA application and as dependent non-migrating applicant I have putted my mother name . Now I wanted to remove her name from VISA form because she is not dependent on me she is in govt service . Please suggest what would be best way because I would not be able to arranger het PCC and medical .


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

vigneshke said:


> Well... Not sure why I included them as my dependent in the first place!
> 
> They are very well settled in India and currently do not depend on anyone at the moment.


hi, i saw your post on removing parents from non migrating members for austrlia visa. i also did the mistake today when submitted the application. can you pls tell me how you managed to remove them? form 1023?

I have sent email to [email protected] to remove them.

But will they still ask for PCC and Medicals for my parents, even though they got removed?

Amit


----------



## gayatripandey (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, submit form 1023 for incorrect answer and explain them what went wrong. Refer migration regulation 1.12 that states your parents are 'other family member' and not dependent...also provide evidences that they have their own income, earnings etc and by no means they depend on you...they will remove their names after reading your form 1023...you then need not have to do their pcc or medical.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

gayatripandey said:


> Yes, submit form 1023 for incorrect answer and explain them what went wrong. Refer migration regulation 1.12 that states your parents are 'other family member' and not dependent...also provide evidences that they have their own income, earnings etc and by no means they depend on you...they will remove their names after reading your form 1023...you then need not have to do their pcc or medical.


Gayatri,

Manythanks for your response.

I have not got a CO assigned yet....yesterday I sent email to gsm.documents and sent a 1023 form signed by me and my wife. To remove my parents and her parents who i added as non migrant dependents. Along with I sent a Request letter also signed by me and my wife. 

Do you think it should be enough?? How many days does gsm.documents take to remove them??

Amit


----------



## gayatripandey (Apr 7, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Gayatri,
> 
> Manythanks for your response.
> 
> ...


So i see that you lodged the visa application on 25th itself...wait for few days for the CO to be assigned...I suggest you upload the form 1023 on the visa link too where you uploaded all your documents...only 1 form is necessary by the primary applicant, both need not submit 2 separate forms...in my case i also attached my parents form 16 and office photo ID showing that they have their own income...the CO will send you an email once he gets your case assigned and may not contact you if they dont feel the need to do so....ie if all the necessary documents are available to them...i directly got an email from CO asking me to submit my medical & PCC 12 days after submitting my visa appln...the time may differ but dont worry, they usually follow their timelines....you both in the meantime can get your pcc done...


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

hi,

i am facing a similar case. my wife and children (both infants) will not be able to accompany me to Australia at current point in time.

What is the best way to approach department for this;
1- One option can be to communicate to department that my family will not be migrating. What will department require in this case.

2- 2nd option will be to request department to remove the secondary applicants (i.e. wife and children) from application.

Can anybody suggest what is better?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Bear in mind that it is significantly more expensive to apply for a partner/dependent visa for them to join you later, so it's usually recommended to include them in your current application (they don't need to migrate, but simply visit Australia to activate their visas).

If you do choose to "remove" them, you would complete form 1023 Notice of Incorrect Answers to change them to non-migrating dependents. They still need to complete medical/police checks, but you don't pay the visa fee and they don't receive visas.


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for our reply.

Are you sure it is necessary for non-migrating members to get medical test and pcc.

I have plan to migrate alone, settle down and then initiate procedure for my family.
In this case, can I request CO to grant my visa and put my family process on hold?


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes your we'd to get the medicals done for non- migrating dependants. As if they fail either medical or police check then none of your visas are granted. The theory being, they are very likely to be sponsored at a later date by you and so we need to check their medical status....rather now an find out in five years they cannot come into the country. The government tries not to split up families permanently they would rather you didn't come in the first place.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Maggie, For non-migrating dependants, what documents can we provide for Dependancy and member of family Unit.

Thanks in advance.



Maggie-May24 said:


> Bear in mind that it is significantly more expensive to apply for a partner/dependent visa for them to join you later, so it's usually recommended to include them in your current application (they don't need to migrate, but simply visit Australia to activate their visas).
> 
> If you do choose to "remove" them, you would complete form 1023 Notice of Incorrect Answers to change them to non-migrating dependents. They still need to complete medical/police checks, but you don't pay the visa fee and they don't receive visas.


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Hi Maggie, For non-migrating dependants, what documents can we provide for Dependancy and member of family Unit.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

Your partner and children are the only ones who are considered as members of family unit. Parents are no longer considered as part of family unit.
Including family members in your application

For evidence of dependency, you can provide :
1. Bank statements - which shows money being transferred to the dependants from you. 

2. Any postal mails they receive at your address, they should be staying along wit you. Eg: letters from Insurance company, bank statements at the address.


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

Also, relationship documents like Birth Certificate(for childeren) , marriage certificate for Wife.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

So you mean, we need to get Medicals and PCC for non-migrating dependants. Form 1023 to remove them from family unit. Form 80 is not required in this case. Is this correct?

And i dont need to provide dependancy (or) member of family unit proofs.

Thanks.



Scattley said:


> Yes your we'd to get the medicals done for non- migrating dependants. As if they fail either medical or police check then none of your visas are granted. The theory being, they are very likely to be sponsored at a later date by you and so we need to check their medical status....rather now an find out in five years they cannot come into the country. The government tries not to split up families permanently they would rather you didn't come in the first place.


----------



## aaryan06 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi All,

Could you please let me know if you have filled the form and submitted to remove the non migrating family members. I am worried that if they ask PCC for my parents though they are not migrating with me.

Thanks,
Aaryan.


----------



## rajankshyap (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes, they will ask for PCC from India. Getting a PCC is very quick these days, your parents will need to visit passport seva kendra and it will be issued right away. 

Else you can submit Form 1446 to withdraw the application. I recently did that for my father.


----------



## rajankshyap (Aug 2, 2017)

aaryan06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please let me know if you have filled the form and submitted to remove the non migrating family members. I am worried that if they ask PCC for my parents though they are not migrating with me.
> 
> ...



Yes, they will ask for PCC and medical as well (if you have submitted before 31st July). PCC in India is easy and is issued by PSK's immediately.

Else you need to fill Form 1446 for withdrawal of the applicant. I did the same recently for my father.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

aaryan06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please let me know if you have filled the form and submitted to remove the non migrating family members. I am worried that if they ask PCC for my parents though they are not migrating with me.
> 
> ...


Your parents are not dependents in the definition of DIBP so they couldn't be included on your application anyway. So even if you don't remove them from your application, DIBP will likely advise you that they will be removed.


----------

